# P.E. Prop Blurs ???



## ian lanc (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Can you still buy those Photo Etched Prop Blurs ? They look as if the prop is spinning but there not they look really good and i want to add some to a 1/48th Lancaster i'm going to build.

Any links/contacts would be most helpful, i've looked around Hannants and can't spot any though might be coming under different wording to what i've been searching for ! [prop blurs]

ian.


----------



## stona (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you check propblur.com?
Steve


----------



## ian lanc (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmm ! linky..... 1/48th Blurs

I wonder if anyone in the UK stocks these ??

Wouldn't like to order them using a card over sea's and even the postage will be high 

ian.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't seen them on sale in the UK Ian, but I did see a model with them in place. To be honest, I thought they looked ridiiculous! They look great in photos, as that's what we're used to seeing - the camera speed blurring or 'stopping' the prop; but in 'real life' they looked what they were - pieces of shaped and painted tin!
If you want to add 'movement' to your Lanc, why not use a disc of tinted clear sheet, or cut a disc(s) from thin clear sheet, and very lightly mist on a grey tinge, with thin yellow edges. Even in 'the flesh' this looks quite convincing.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2010)

those are cool! i was trying to think of how i was going to fabricate something like that out ot plexiglas...no need now. thanks for the link.


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2010)

Looking at the photos, they look like crap to me too...I would suggest same asTerry. If I remember right there was even a US company selling these in the early '90's...


----------

